# Lure of the month



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

debating on subscribing to mystery tackle box which is a lure of the month club.

Anybody subscribe to this or other companies that provide this? 

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think if you search the general discussion and/or tackle forum,sevaral guys have signed up. I forget what they had to say about it....,
Lol good luck if u do.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

It was something to look forward to every month, but couldn't help but feel a little disappointed upon realizing that I would only really use one or two things in each box. 

Give it a shot, you can always cancel.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont know if this is the same company your thinking of, this guy gives a pretty good job of describing February "Mystery Box"


----------



## mizterp (Aug 4, 2014)

I've seen a lot of MTB slams on YouTube, they appear to be pretty cool. I was thinking about subscribing myself, just curious if you're guaranteed to get something different each month.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

I've gotten the single MTB in the past, wasn't too bad, gave me some stuff to try, which I found cool. Now I'm waiting on the March box because the wife and girls got me a 3 month subscription.
My take is this........if your new/open to/getting back into fishing then this is a good thing for you, gives you new stuff to try/test out, it may open you up to something different. If your the type of angler that likes only certain things, fishes a certain way, likes only a certain type of lure, then this is not a program for you. Look at it this way, basically your having someone choose Bass/Panfish/Catfish/Whatever products at random from a store and giving them to you to try for a fee. What you get for what your pay is a fair deal IMHO, given the market prices of fishing tackle these days.

Myself, I'm getting back into the fishing game after a long hiatus and like to trying new stuff, get my ideas rolling, so yeah I like it, but some may not.....just my two cents!!!


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

mizterp said:


> I've seen a lot of MTB slams on YouTube, they appear to be pretty cool. I was thinking about subscribing myself, just curious if you're guaranteed to get something different each month.


What's a YouTube "slam" is this positive or negative


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There's one called Lucky Tackle Box. It's a little more expensive, but you choose what species you want and they send the corresponding tackle. You can check it out at luckytacklebox.com


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

The MTB Slam is just a little contest between subscribers. They catch a fish using each lure in the box and the catch has to be on video. I subscribe to Lucky Tackle Box. It's the same thing. I do the XL box, which is $25 per month and you get a couple extra higher end lures. The March LTB BassXL box included:
Live Target Frog Popper 10.99
Z-Man Chatter Frog 4.99
Reaction Strike Thin Shad 4" Silver Shiner 7.99
Bass Munitions Breacher Mini Beaver 4.99
Mustad swim bait hooks (3pk) 5.00

XL items:
Live Target Yearlings Baitball crank bait 15.99
Dynamic Lures J-Spec 3" Jerkbait 7.95

As you can see a couple of lures pay for the box. The total of this box was around $57 and cost me $25. I actually will use everything that is in this box. There are months when you get things that you wouldn't use. I see a lot of people selling the unopened lures for just under retail. There are coupon codes that you can use to get your first box for $5. That doesn't apply to MTB Pro or LTB XL.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I second the LTB. Looked into it quite a bit and will be subscribing to it and upgrading to the XL during my favorite bass fishing times.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had subscriptions with both MTB and LTB and have to say that MTB was better. The pro box is the real deal if you can afford it lots of real good baits which lead to me cancelling my LTB subscription.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

polebender said:


> There's one called Lucky Tackle Box. It's a little more expensive, but you choose what species you want and they send the corresponding tackle. You can check it out at luckytacklebox.com


 MTB can do the same, actually my wife changed the first month for panfish, then she just logs in and can change it for what ever before they ship. I told her to set the next one up for Catfish, then Bass.

MTB, LTB etc are probably the same thing with slightly different twist due to manufacturers of lures, sponsors or what not.

Like I said before, if your into trying new stuff/experimenting/ building your tackle box then probably up your alley, otherwise not so much


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive had MTB for about a year. Its pretty cool. Like said above its always giving you new stuff to try out and expanding your fishing skills. I had a box get smashed in transit and they replaced all the items that fell out no questions ask.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

My fiance signed me up for 6 month deal to MTB. What I liked about it was it was items that I wouldn't normally buy for myself. I got a pack of Pulse-R Paddle Tail soft plastics in there for one of the walleye boxes. Something I'd probably pass up on the shelves. Tried them out and they were successful baits! Next thing you know I'm online ordering a few different colors...definitely worth trying out in my opinion.


----------

